# LTD Hawk snowboard



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

the reason im asking i have found a deal on one for very inexspensive and am a beginner any advice


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

LTD boards are generally good boards for beginners, cause they're cheap
and they hold up pretty well. but if you plan on riding alot and advancing
quick i think you might want a new board by your 2nd season on the LTD board.


----------

